# Silver King floor model?



## chitown (Oct 26, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1937-Silver-Kin...014?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33620e9566

Looks a little strange with the truss rods bent like that. Other features look odd as well.


----------



## JOEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Incorrect fenders, wheels, truss rods. If the hex bars are real ones they are valuable, but not THAT valuable...


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 27, 2010)

incorrect kickstand...I am thinking BS all the way


----------



## twowheelfan (Oct 27, 2010)

he could have stepped back a few more feet when he took the pictures. you can still see some of the details. where is the chainguard? didn't they all have some sort of chainguard or ring attached to the cog? hey, and were't they 1/2 pitch?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 10, 2010)

*SOMEONE was sold a STORY - Buyer Beware - ask questions*

Enlarge the pics -- total bs -


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 10, 2010)

*SOMEONE was sold a STORY - Buyer Beware - ask questions*

ENLARGE THE PICS -- TOTAL BS - The bars are hexagonal in shape maybe -- but so are Phantom bars -- look at the stem it is a regular stem & the bars are round stock steel - not aluminum " fluted " or hex bars ( there is a set on another eBay auction Monark Flocycle right now that appear to be the real deal ) -- The seat is NOT correct & looks like the ones on the repop Roadmaster Luxury Liners - the kick stand is NOT correct & NOT even close to the original - Fenders ?? 

Someone was sold another story for WAY TOO MUCH -- a pieced together shiny bicycle -- I wish that was what they were worth that way I could sell the 2 I have - they sad truth the learning curve in the hobby & everyone has gone in deep at some point & realized after they spent too much that they will be smarter on the purchase in the future -- research & ask ALL questions -- it is a buyer beware world


----------

